# Wading and Drifting both producing GREAT boxes! Matagorda Report



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Last week the guys hit the water before the crowd of July 4th. I was even able to get in on the action Wed with a group that I used to show cattle against back in the day. Jacob and Matt both waded throwing croaker on their trips while I stayed in the boat and used them. With a break in the wind all of us where able to get on great boxes of fish. Early in the week they tried the surf, but it just wasn't right yet, but they did manage to catch and release a handful of monster bull reds while boxing a couple dozen trout. Hopefully the hard winds are behind us and calmer days will frequent the forecast moving forward. July is already pretty booked and August days are starting to fly off the calendar. Checkout the available dates below for the guys and contact us ASAP to lock one of them down before it's gone.

*Nick's availability:*
JULY
23, 24, 25, 31
AUG
1, 2, 5-8, 12-16

*Jacob's availability:*
JULY 
28
AUG
3-8, 12-18

*Matt's availability:*
JULY
22-25, 31
AUG
1, 5, 10, 11, 16-18

*Jeremy's availability:*
JULY
NO OPENINGS
AUG
12, 17, 18

*BOOKING DETAILS:*
Daniel Kubecka
Cell: 979.240.5312 call/text
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Nick returned from vacation and hit the water for the first time yesterday and it was as if he never left. He put his group on limits of solid trout and they even released a couple in the 25+ inch range. Wading with croaker on structure was the ticket. Look at the above report for Nick and the other guys available dates and give us a call if you want in on the action. A few of the Aug dates booked yesterday, so don't hesitate!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Nick's July 25 & Aug 1 dates are now booked & no longer available. Everyday you hesitate contacting us someone else is booking your day and they'll have a picture & story to tell instead of you. Contact us before it's to late!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Wed we did boat maintenance on Primetime2 and Jacob was busy harvesting. Thur, Nick hit west matty looking for tripletail. It was our first trip of the year tripletailing since the winds have been so bad or we just had customers that wanted to focus on trout. They ended up boxing two yesterday up to 15lbs and the guys couldn't have been happier. Today(fri) we changed up the scenery a little and the guys headed offshore. They are also fishing the Mermaid offshore tourney tomorrow and Jacob will be back in the bay Sun. Next week is busy busy as we are full Mon-Wed and the Oilman's Tourney guys start fishing Thur. Nick's Aug 2nd date is now also booked, if you hesitate contacting us, odds are someone else will be getting to fish on the day you want to. Enjoy the pictures and have a great weekend!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Saturday Nick headed offshore for the Mermaid Tourney with the girls and Mike on the 48ft viking. Conditions were perfect and they caught plenty of fish. They didn't have enough weight to take the tourney, but did win 3rd in the calcutta of 1 Ling, 1 King and 1 Dolphin. Matt was our loan ranger Sat in the bay and they had their 20 trout by 8:30am wading with croaker. Sunday Jacob and Jeremy both hit the bay and the morning started off with a strong west wind. Conditions were less than favorable to say the least. Jeremy was after big trout and put Caleb on his biggest trout to date. Trout eneded up going 6.8lbs and was about .5lbs off from taking the lead in the STAR tourney Teen division. Parents, make sure you and your kids are entered before fishing with us or anyone for that matter. It's like $30 for a summer long chance to win some serious money or boat/truck. I'd hate to have someone catch the winning fish and not be entered. Jeremy put a teen on the winning trout a couple years ago and we've have many runner-ups over the years. Jacob's group fished hard Sun as well, but the conditions and bay just wouldn't cough up many trout. They ended up with about a dozen in the box. This week is really busy for us as we have at least one boat out each day and then 8 boats going out in the Oilman's Tourney this Fri & Sat. Looks like we have some rain hanging around today and forecasted throughout the week. Normally I would be worried, but we need the rain so bad that I'm happy happy happy about it. Not only does the prairie need it for waterfowl hunting, but our bay systems need a good flushing as well. If anyone is interested in fishing, we still have a couple days left in late July and early Aug including July 23, 24 & 31. These days won't last long & neither will the others in Aug so don't hesitate contacting us. A day of fishing is a great way to spend some time with the youngsters before they head back to school.


























*A few more action shots from last weeks trip:*


















*A few ponds we disced as we are starting to get things ready for waterfowl season:*


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few pics from the girls in the Mermaid Offshore Tourney this past weeekend. Like stated above they place 3rd in the calcutta and were aboard the 48ft viking "Blue Pearl" with Capt Mike Casey and Capt Nick Stillwell. Nick said it's going to be hard going offshore in a center console now that he's riden in the comfort and AC of the viking.


----------

